# Seconday/higher education



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

Can anyone suggest about schooling in Perth or Melbopurne for my daughter who will be joining in class 10th next year.We are from India. Is Govt school free of cost? If so what about higher education;say medical /engineering


----------

